# تصليح المعاونات أو المساعدات



## mohyeldeen (21 يونيو 2011)

هل يمكن تصليح المعاونات أو الجمبينات أو المساعدات
فى السياره mercedes benz s class 2002 model
وهو يعمل بضغط الهواء


----------



## AHMED.FA (21 يونيو 2011)

هو طبعا مفيش حاجة مستحيلة بس لازم الأول نوفر rubber seal اللي ضرب 
ولو قدرنا ندبرة لازم نعرف المساعد مظبوط على ضغط كام وبعدين محتاجين أدوات خاصة تضغط المساعد تاني بضغط معين وكل المعلومات دي مفيش كتالوج صيانة ذاكرها وعشان كدا لازم نجرب أكثر من مرة عشان نوصل للضغط المطلوب 
في الأخر هنلاقي نفسنا صرفنا كتير وشراؤه جديد لكن لو مشروع أصلاح مساعدين يبقي موضوع يستحق الدراسة 
أرجو أن أكون قد أفادتك


----------



## atef caterpillar (26 يونيو 2011)

يا اخي انت ذكرت مساعدات سيارة s class ومنه نستنتج غلاء قطع غيار هذه السيارة التي تستخدم نضام تعليق هوائي لاكن يا اخي اعرف ان الغاز الالذي تملا به المساعدات هوا غاز الازوت الهيدروجين ونسبة ضغط لا تتجاوز 1.4 بار لاكن من المستحيل صيانة لانه يجب تركيب صمام لملا الغاز في المساعد ويجب تغير جوانات وصممات صغيرة بداخل المساعد والمساعد غير قابل للفك


----------

